# ILLIGLE??!!



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

WHAT states ARE HEDGIES ILLigLE/AGAINST THE LAw? not here in fl but i was rlly wondering what is the MAIN reason they are illigel in some states?


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is the link to the HHC list of illegal states. Hope this helps. 

http://hedgehogcentral.com/illegal.shtml


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks it does but i am still curious why are they illegal there ??????????????


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

It actually explains why they're illegal on the page that xsarahjox's link takes you to.

But mostly they are illegal in places that the government fears they would be able to survive in the wild if they escaped. I guess they don't want them escaping and establishing their own wild hedgie populations...because well invading species are never a good thing for nature.


----------



## mommyNwife (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not sure of all but I told my husband if we have to move to a state that i have to give my little guy up I would freak out on him lol


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

SnufflePuff said:


> It actually explains why they're illegal on the page that xsarahjox's link takes you to.
> 
> But mostly they are illegal in places that the government fears they would be able to survive in the wild if they escaped. I guess they don't want them escaping and establishing their own wild hedgie populations...because well invading species are never a good thing for nature.


That seems to be the most common reason given but it's never made sense to me. Even in warm climates the temperature drops at night which could cause a hedgehog to die and how often do exotic pets escape and survive? And not only survive but find another escaped pet that survived and mate with it and have the babies survive and find others to mate with. Seems unlikely to happen with hedgehogs.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Also seems unlikely that pet ferrets (which are all practically from Marshall's, fixed) would reproduce and form mobs of evil vicious ferrets in the streets. Yet so many states are paranoid about them. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> Also seems unlikely that pet ferrets (which are all practically from Marshall's, fixed) would reproduce and form mobs of evil vicious ferrets in the streets. Yet so many states are paranoid about them. :roll:


It's especially ridiculous to make ferrets illegal since they exist in the wild in many places anyways. :lol:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Agreed. It seems pretty dumb that they are more worried about small animals like hedgehogs and ferrets establishing wild colonies, when it is more likely for cats and dogs, which carry most of the same diseases, to do so.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

i know right not to mention that (unfortunately) hedgies in the wild dont live long at all its ridiculous that in some places they r illigal


----------

